# Last Layer iOS app now with full algos!



## cawaker (Apr 19, 2014)

You've mastered the first half of the F2L Fridrich Method, now master the rest! 
Learn 2Look Last Layer speed cubing! Easily solve that Last Layer of your Rubik's cube. 

Features include: 
•FlashCard trainer with customizable timer. 
•Test your knowledge and randomly practice the moves you know. 
•Full OLL and PLL patterns 
•2 Look OLL and PLL moves. 
•Repeating patterns are color coded for easy memorization. 
•Randomly generated 25 move scramble. 
•Save and Share your solve times. 

Amazing tool to learn the 2Look OLL and PLL moves of the Fridrich method, using the tried and true flashcard method. 



here's 10 free redemption codes to check it out

http://tokn.co/qa7bffr3
http://tokn.co/47y7nybn
http://tokn.co/3bgav4xa
http://tokn.co/c9r6tqgh
http://tokn.co/p5qf7ks6
http://tokn.co/att22fct
http://tokn.co/wrcvqyyc
http://tokn.co/j3xuu98x
http://tokn.co/muwy5qdw
http://tokn.co/8v2rak32


----------



## ScottEK (May 3, 2014)

I actually bought your app last week... Just one bug report, on 2-Look PLL you have one alg for "Cycling 3 Corners Counter-Clockwise", but it's actually Clockwise.

EDIT: I should say that I do really enjoy the app, it's a nice convenient reference.


----------



## Parity Case (May 3, 2014)

Oh that's handy - nice work, thank you. I love flashcards. 

Check the flashcard OLL section - I notice that some of the OLLs don't show where the yellow stickers would be on the sides, so it's not possible to tell which OLL it is (e.g., one of the Dot cases, and and one of the '2 edges'); there may be others. Hope that's helpful. Cheers.


----------

